# How to price your product photography



## ParkesPhotography (Jan 23, 2016)

I am new to product photography and have recently been doing some work for a friend who is going to be using my images on her website for her products, she said that I better get an idea of how much I will charge because once people see her images they could be asking where she got them done which will lead to work for me.
I'm having a real hard time pricing my work and also pricing it seeing as I'm still a beginner in product photography.
Any information on this would be very very grateful.


----------



## KmH (Jan 23, 2016)

fotoQuote – Stock and Assignment Photography Price Guide
I just noticed you're in the UK. Look for pricing software that applies to your market area.
Business Resources | American Society of Media Photographers

What use licensing terms are you selling her?
What size will the photos be on the web page?
Does she want exclusive use?
How long does she want the usage for? Months? Years?

Photos used at up to 400 px by 400 px would cost less than photos used at up to 600 px by 600 px.
Photos that can be used at a variety of sizes can have an aggregate price.

However, a photography business has to price it's work product such that at the least the business costs are covered by the pricing structure the business uses. If the business costs are not covered the business loses money. Unless the business can be supported with some other income source(s) the business can not continue operating.

Put another way, your pricing has to be based on *your* cost of doing business (CODB), not the pricing of some other product photographer that has a higher or lower CODB than you have.

No doubt there is some range of product photo pricing that experienced clients will be expecting. So your pricing can not be to far afield of that range. But what I can charger here in central Iowa and what you can charge in Cornwall is likely different.


----------



## Designer (Jan 23, 2016)

ParkesPhotography said:


> ..she said that I better get an idea of how much I will charge because once people see her images they could be asking where she got them done which will lead to work for me.


By implication, I presume you are not being paid for this first shoot.  Are you doing professional-quality work, or is your friend simply pumping up your ego?


----------



## ParkesPhotography (Jan 23, 2016)

This is free for her as trying to get images for portfolio and hoping to get work in the future.
I wouldn't class my work as professional as haven't the experience yet, I will attach an image I have done for so u can look at the quality


----------



## ParkesPhotography (Jan 23, 2016)

KmH said:


> fotoQuote – Stock and Assignment Photography Price Guide
> I just noticed you're in the UK. Look for pricing software that applies to your market area.
> Business Resources | American Society of Media Photographers
> 
> ...


Brilliant thanks for the info


----------



## KmH (Jan 23, 2016)

This book is so good as a lighting fundamentals bible it's in it's 5th edition.
The first 2/3 of the book apply to lighting for product photography.
Light Science & Magic: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting


----------



## Ihatemymoney (Jan 23, 2016)

ParkesPhotography said:


> This is free for her as trying to get images for portfolio and hoping to get work in the future.
> I wouldn't class my work as professional as haven't the experience yet, I will attach an image I have done for so u can look at the quality




I think Studio 101 is trying to give you a hint when he suggested the book Light Science and Magic...........................


----------

